# The Paradigm has changed.



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

As of Nov 15, 2010 I'm a Louisiana Master Plumber.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Cograts:thumbup:


----------



## Pal (Jun 12, 2010)

RollinSoLo said:


> As of Nov 15, 2010 I'm a Louisiana Master PlC Congratulations I REMEMBER WHEN I GOT MY LETTER IN THE MAIL I WAITED UNTIL I GOT HOME TO OPEN IT. MY FAMILY WAS WAITING AT THE FRONT DOOR WITH THE LETTER. MY WIFE DIDNT HAVE TO COOK DINNER THAT NIGHT:thumbup:


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

You have done well, grasshopper. Congratulations...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations sir! I remember when I got my Florida master's license, it feels great doesn't it? :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

omg it does feel so nice, all the work and the obstacles I had to overcome.
Now i guess the next challenge begins with pushing myself to the next level.

I had so many folks say eh "master is just a plumber that pulls permits", had some that said you shouldn't test because "insert whatever reason",some say they think im not ready. To H^[email protected] with them you are never ready,You cant plan your whole life before you live it. You have to get in there and start plumbing and make it happen.

Never give up,Never quit.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats to your sir.

Have you ever noticed, the ones who discount the achievement are the same ones who don't have it?

I worked in a company once, right after I got my Plumbing Contractor license. He said "A license doesn't mean anything." I told him " I noticed those who can't get one like to say that."


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

congrats It makes for a great day


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RollinSoLo said:


> As of Nov 15, 2010 I'm a Louisiana Master Plumber.


 
So how was the state exam? 

The night before I sat for the FL state exam I was awake 'til 3:00 a.m. then awoke at 6:00 a.m. to go to test center. I was nervous. When at 5:30 p.m. I got my test results, I was elated to know I passed on my first try with a 91.88. I honestly thought they mixed up my grade with someone else's.

Then (4) months later I took the 2nd part of exam (business law) and passed it too. Then (3) months after that, the state issued me a license after I submitted all the paperwork with the application.

Great accomplishment Rollin' Solo. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

late reply, but The exam was easy. I was well prepared. Studied every day. 

I'm working for my Texas master's license next year. 

Lets hope they don't change the laws and make you hold your journey for 8 years.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

user2090 said:


> Congrats to your sir.
> 
> Have you ever noticed, the ones who discount the achievement are the same ones who don't have it?
> 
> I worked in a company once, right after I got my Plumbing Contractor license. He said "A license doesn't mean anything." I told him " I noticed those who can't get one like to say that."


After I got my masters the outfit I worked for said it wouldn't make any difference on my pay. I told them it probably wouldn't here but that doesn't mean I have to stay. I got a two dollar raise the next week.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Where at in Louisiana are you?


----------

